# What do you think of this machine tool course



## Shawn Russell (Jan 27, 2014)

I am in the process of signing up for hands on learning through our local community college. This is the one of the schools that is closest to me, tuition is affordable, and has a good size program and enrollment. 

They do not have detailed online descriptions of the classes. I would appreciate any feedback you have on the curriculum. 




Here is the link to the program I am looking at: http://www.laniertech.edu/AcademicPrograms/flyer.aspx?id=347

And here is the link to the entire machine tool program: http://www.laniertech.edu/dyk2.aspx?id=339

Cheers


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 27, 2014)

To be honest, it comes down to the instructor. Our tech class is 1500hr and most that is on the machines. Our instructor is doing his best to teach us as much as he can in that short time being he would like the traditional 8000hr that he had. But a good instructor can teach you a whole lot in very little time. So if the teacher is good you will learn a ton.

At any rate, if it's affordable, I dont think you could go wrong. You will be ahead of the game with any instruction at all. Best money I ever spent is this class. Only time in my life I'd rather be in school the Christmas break.


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 5, 2014)

Fifty three hours isn't much time, but it will give you a small taste of what there is to learn.  There is a lot of reading that you can do on your own to supplement the course.  If you can afford it, give it a try.  

Are there any other courses offered in your area that are affordable?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 5, 2014)

You are very fortunate to have that curriculum available to you...  It seems like a great line-up of courses.  At 53 credit hours,  there is a lot of stuff there and I think it might take more than 4 semester (two years) to complete.  If they offer abbreviated summer classes (usually 4-6 weeks) you might be able to finish in 2 years.


Ray


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 5, 2014)

Ray why would it take so long to do 53hr? We do more then that part time every 3 months. Full time student would do that in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 5, 2014)

It's 53 credit hours -not clock hours.  Each class is between 2 to 5 credit hours.  His school is on the semester system and each class is 16 weeks long.  A typical person can only take 3-4 classes per semester (depending on other responsibilities, work load etc).

Ray




chuckorlando said:


> Ray why would it take so long to do 53hr? We do more then that part time every 3 months. Full time student would do that in 2 weeks.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah I see. Thats not how our class does it. They seem to call our credit hours here the actual hours in class. 3 credit hour a day part time or 7 or so full time.

If thats the case 53hr is a fair bit of time to learn in.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 5, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Ah I see. Thats not how our class does it. They seem to call our credit hours here the actual hours in class. 3 credit hour a day part time or 7 or so full time.
> 
> If thats the case 53hr is a fair bit of time to learn in.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.



Yep, this is the standard method and it allows universities and accredited schools a uniform way to calculate GPA (Grade Point Average).  Actually, that's the whole purpose of doing it that way.  (And now I'm blowing my cover that at one time, I was a part time teacher in a community college).

Ray


----------



## dickr (Feb 5, 2014)

Good for Ray ! An excellent explanation. If you have an inclination for that program I'd sure go for it. Those type of classes seem to be getting scarce. The hands on learning would sure help your computer expertise. If you are into computer repair then the cnc part would come a little easier and the general machining part would help. Sounds like you've got a chance to gain cnc and manual machining. Go get it !
dickr


----------



## ranch23 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope you're going for it, looks great.


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Shawn Russell said:


> I am in the process of signing up for hands on learning through our local community college. This is the one of the schools that is closest to me, tuition is affordable, and has a good size program and enrollment.
> 
> They do not have detailed online descriptions of the classes. I would appreciate any feedback you have on the curriculum.
> 
> ...



It sounds good. Hopefully you will have dedicated instructors who can pass on their experiences in the trade. Best of luck.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 7, 2014)

Generally if you are going with a semesters rather than quarters, a 3 hour course meets 45 hours total. A one hour lab meets the same 45 hours.

The traditional 8000 hours for an apprenticeship is somewhat comparable in time to the number of hours in class overall in a 4 year college degree. If you look at the 8000 hours being intensive labs (which would be a fair representation) it comes to about the equivalent of 60 hours college credit in time just in the major subject. About double what someone does for a college major which is around 30 hours depending on the subject.

As far as the program, you get as much out of them as you put in. In programs like that, they usually will make the facilities available many hours beyond what is required. If they are a bit skimpy on some things due to time, there is nothing stopping you from putting in more time on your own to compensate.


----------

